

UK porn filter blocks game update that contained 'sex' - eterm
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jan/21/uk-porn-filter-blocks-game-update-that-contained-sex

======
eterm
Also known as the Scunthorpe problem
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scunthorpe_problem](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scunthorpe_problem)

